# Filter issues



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I have an Eheim 2028 pro II that i cannot get to prime. It primed well before I put the reactor in-line. Has anyone else had an issue priming there filter after they installed a reactor? I have to pull the output hose off the tank and place it in a bucket bellow the tank to get the filter going. There has to be an easier way...and i must be doing something wrong.  Any advice on what to look at or change is appreciated.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is your filter on the same level as your tank or does it sit below the tank? Most canister filters rely on gravity (siphon) for the intake I believe.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Everything sits below the tank, filter, reactor, heater...in that order on the output, is all below the tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It is probably just the initial amount of air in the reactor then. I would assume once the air in the reactor gets into the filter, the filter may have trouble expelling it. 

I would think the ony time you will have problems priming the Ehiem is on the initial prime and any time you need to take the reactor off or to clean the hoses. Fortunately, this doesn't need to be done very often.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I was hoping that would be the case...however i had issues with it yesterday after my water change. I had to turn the filter off as the water level got to a point where the intake was drawing air. If it was only once and a while there would be no problem, but every work could drive me nuts.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know it seems obvious but did you turn off your filter when doing the water change?  

I almost always turn off my filter if I am doing a large (50% or more) water change since the water level in the tank will be below the intake.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yes, i unpluged it.  

May be just how everything is organized. I may end up going with a powerhead to power the reactor. Have to play with things...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Have to play with things...


Isn't that part of the fun anyways?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yes, except when it cost me large amounts of money  

Oh well, too late for that.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

Have you tried plugging the co2 inlet part of the reactor? I had the same problem, turned out while priming i was sucking air into the reactor even with the check valve installed. I put my finger over the check valve and it worked pretty well. But then i had my co2 line disconnected from my checkvalve to my bubble counter.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hum, i dont have a check valve, next time i will try clamping it off and see if that helps.


----------

